
Technology and the Family (2007) - tech234a
https://youtube.com/watch?v=37OLJPjoews
======
tech234a
This was initially released in Spanish:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=d2Sil23wp9E](https://youtube.com/watch?v=d2Sil23wp9E)

